# Alum report 9-7-19



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Since there have been so few reports lately from Central OH I thought I ought to go ahead and post one. Fished early Sat until around 4:00pm. Surface temp was 74. Water was clear. Fished the middle and south pools. Marked fish around 15ft and even more at 20 to 30ft. The higher fish tend to be more active so I started trolling with flicker shads. Caught white bass and crappies. Not real fast so I started switching cranks and colors. It was cool and cloudy. I like dark colors with dark skies. When the sun came out I started matching the hatch with shad imitations. White Bass and Crappies. Channel cats came off the end of main lake points. Could not get a Saugeye. I rotated through a bunch of cranks. I spoke with a few bass fishermen who were not doing well at all. Perhaps that is just what they told me so they could keep those hot spots secret for the next tournament. No marks at all shallower than 10ft except bait balls. The majority of those were deeper too. I spent some time trolling for those fish down at 20ft and deeper. I can often get them to hit in the afternoon at Alum. Not today. Time to slow down I guess, so I started jigging those deeper fish. Finally got a few Saugeyes to hit and caught a lot more crappies and white bass. Jigging raps and Puppet Minnows. All C&R. The weather was fantastic. Very few skiers as the days get cooler and a great way to listen to the Buckeyes on the radio. Now, I am just waiting for the walleyes to start heading back west and closer to the south shore on Lake Erie so I don't have to run almost to Canada to find them.
So, any other reports out there?


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Went out Friday evening from 5:30 to 8:30. Not one bite except for a small sunfish trolling shad raps close to Big Run. Around 8pm hit up South pool and chased gulls/white bass for a little bit... got 4 nice sized ones and a few small ones using a gold vibe.


----------



## DeepvJoe (Aug 28, 2019)

Up until this point I have just been a spectator on this site. Using others tips really helped me get on some fish at Alum this weekend! So now I would like to contribute back. I fished in a small club tournament Saturday and Sunday. Got a limit of saugeye both days in the South pool in about 4 hours. The trick was trolling bottom bouncers with crawler harnesses at about .8-1.2 mph in anywhere from 14-20fow. Most of the fish came this way. Otherwise trolling gold flicker shads in 14 fow was also producing fish of all species. I also got 2 nice smallmouth on a silver and black kvd crankbait. Hope this helps!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

DeepvJoe said:


> Up until this point I have just been a spectator on this site. Using others tips really helped me get on some fish at Alum this weekend! So now I would like to contribute back. I fished in a small club tournament Saturday and Sunday. Got a limit of saugeye both days in the South pool in about 4 hours. The trick was trolling bottom bouncers with crawler harnesses at about .8-1.2 mph in anywhere from 14-20fow. Most of the fish came this way. Otherwise trolling gold flicker shads in 14 fow was also producing fish of all species. I also got 2 nice smallmouth on a silver and black kvd crankbait. Hope this helps!



Was you casting or trolling the KVD crankbait?


----------



## DeepvJoe (Aug 28, 2019)

ristorap said:


> Was you casting or trolling the KVD crankbait?


Trolling


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I bass fished Alum from 10:30am to dusk. It sucked. First hour was good; 11:30-7:30 were super dead. Last hour was Ok. Caught almost all of our fish in the first hour I was there and the last hour I was there. I should have pulled the boat out and taken my dad to lunch, lol!

5 keeper sized bass-all green and all between 12-15” so nothing too exciting. Also caught a handful of smaller bass and lost two other bass at the boat that were around 2lbs a piece. End of the night produced about 15 white bass, which was fun. Just wished I had not had to wait 8 hours for the second wave of bites! Beautiful day and finally got dad back out on the boat, which was a great thing since he’s been saddled with hip, knee and foot surgeries over the past year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

DeepvJoe said:


> Trolling


How deep was the crank bait running?


----------



## DeepvJoe (Aug 28, 2019)

ristorap said:


> How deep was the crank bait running?


3 mph crank was bumping bottom about 9.5-10.5ft. one fish was caught in 14 fow up and down bottom other was in a flat in 12 fow but was running 1.5 mph


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

DeepvJoe said:


> Up until this point I have just been a spectator on this site. Using others tips really helped me get on some fish at Alum this weekend! So now I would like to contribute back. I fished in a small club tournament Saturday and Sunday. Got a limit of saugeye both days in the South pool in about 4 hours. The trick was trolling bottom bouncers with crawler harnesses at about .8-1.2 mph in anywhere from 14-20fow. Most of the fish came this way. Otherwise trolling gold flicker shads in 14 fow was also producing fish of all species. I also got 2 nice smallmouth on a silver and black kvd crankbait. Hope this helps!


Thanks for the report DeepVJoe. You mentioned a small club tournament. Is there a Saugeye Club in Central OH?


----------



## DeepvJoe (Aug 28, 2019)

sixtyminutes said:


> Thanks for the report DeepVJoe. You mentioned a small club tournament. Is there a Saugeye Club in Central OH?


Hey sixtyminutes the club I am in is not exclusively a "saugeye" club. We fish for all species and all species count with a point system, however a lot of us target specific species. Kind of like walleye fisherman vs bass fisherman vs. Crappie fisherman! If you limit one, you better know how to fish for the other! It is called Cincinnati Anglers club we are located in the Cincinnati area however we do have a few tournaments 2 hours North of that we usually make two days and camp. we fish Caesar Creek, Brookville, lake Monroe, Rocky fork, paint Creek, CJ Brown, and several Ohio River tourney's. We have a Facebook page too if you would like to check it out


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

sixtyminutes said:


> Thanks for the report DeepVJoe. You mentioned a small club tournament. Is there a Saugeye Club in Central OH?


Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail and Western Ohio Walleye Club are the two most popular. Look up on Facebook or try here. Some great sticks and they are fun.

https://walleyefederation.com/mid-ohio-saugeye-trail/

http://www.westernohiowalleyeclub.com/


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DeepvJoe said:


> Hey sixtyminutes the club I am in is not exclusively a "saugeye" club. We fish for all species and all species count with a point system, however a lot of us target specific species. Kind of like walleye fisherman vs bass fisherman vs. Crappie fisherman! If you limit one, you better know how to fish for the other! It is called Cincinnati Anglers club we are located in the Cincinnati area however we do have a few tournaments 2 hours North of that we usually make two days and camp. we fish Caesar Creek, Brookville, lake Monroe, Rocky fork, paint Creek, CJ Brown, and several Ohio River tourney's. We have a Facebook page too if you would like to check it out


This sounds really fun!


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree. That would be fun for those of us that like to fish for a variety of fish. I stopped fishing bass tournaments because I felt I needed to practice all the time. I really missed the spring crappie fest and the trips to Erie for walleyes. And kids came along and priorities change. I fish for fun now and its more fun to fish for whatever is biting.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

For the last number of years I focused on Crappie fishing but my son likes to fish for multiple species. So over the last couple years I have been doing more bass, bluegill, Catfish, sauger & Saugeye fishing like I used to, when I was younger. We have had a blast this summer walking the banks of some pounds bass fishing and have been out a few nights on Hoover catfishing. With his travel baseball we haven't really had the time to take the boat out so we would just jump in the truck when we could and head somewhere for a couple hours. It also helps when I have a few friends that have some really nice bass ponds that let us fish in them.


----------

